# Tension convertidor USB a RS232??



## hawk360 (Nov 12, 2006)

Alguien sabe con que tension trabajan estos convertidores a la salida RS232?? Pq el USB trabaja a 5 V.


----------



## hawk360 (Nov 13, 2006)

El tema esta en que quiero utilizar un conversor de estos para poder utilizar un programador de PIC desde mi portatil. Pero nose si comprarmelo pq si luego no m va a funcionar...


----------

